# Problem acquiring network address with Netgear WG111



## whitewell188 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Netgear W111 (GE) v2 wireless network adapter connected to a desktop PC and receiving from a BT Home Hub. The signal from the Hub is good and the adapter sees the signal and connects. However, it spins when trying to acquire a network address and eventually fails leaving me with no connectivity. I have a laptop which connects via its own wireless card successfully using the same WEP key to the same Hub. I have downloaded the latest installation software from Netgear to no avail.

Can anyone suggest a possible solution?


----------



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

What version of Windows are you having trouble with? I'm guessing Vista....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider). 
Comcast
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.
Arris TM502G
Make and exact model of the router.
Netgear WGR614 v1
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
Wireless
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
WEP and Disabled encryption
Make and model of your computer.
Dell Inspiron 5100
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
Windows XP Home SP2 and various Windows Updates

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

The Netgear WG511 Wireless network card would connect sometime and then sometimes not It connects, but says, acquiring network address then I get the limited or no connectivity pop-up in the lower right. This card works in another laptop without issue. I also tried a new Linksys wireless adapter in this laptop and the same thing happens. 

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9L8TK31
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-38-2D-5D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7E-0E-D7-A9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.109.236
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I also did this:


TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.

and it rendered my PCMCIA Netgear Wireless card useless... It gives 3 PnP beeps when I plug it in and it does nothing...  Can someone help me bring that bck to life too??

When that one is plugged in, this is what the ipconfig says:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9L8TK31
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-38-2D-5D

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the stack repair should have no effect on device drivers, so I don't know what happened there.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry for the delay... had to work late.

In Device Manager, the Netgear wireless card was disabled. I enabled it, but I still don't connect. Both cards find the SSID and have an excellent signal, but "Limited or no connectivity".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Then I'd like to see another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynn>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9L8TK31
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG511 54 Mbps Wireless PC Ca
rd
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-5B-83-E3-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.147.48
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-38-2D-5D


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If that is with encryption, please disable encryption in the router and try again.

Are you using the Windows XP WZC or the Netgear utility (or some other one) to manage the connection? And are you sure that the other one is not running?


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm using the Netgear Smart Wizard, Linksys Monitor, or Windows to manage. Although Netgear won't let you use Windows. The same thing happens with all "monitors" and both wireless cards.

Here is IPCONFIG/ALL for both cards

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynn>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9L8TK31
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-38-2D-5D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter #2 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7E-0E-D7-A9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.109.236
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynn>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynn>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9L8TK31
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-38-2D-5D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG511 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-5B-83-E3-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.147.48
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

They are not running at the same time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unplug the router and turn off all computers. Then plug in router followed by booting computer(s).

Please login to your router and confirm

- not using any MAC address filtering;
- Dhcp server is enabled;
- Dhcp server address range is sufficiently large.


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

How do I determine if the DHCP server address range is sufficiently large?


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

- not using any MAC address filtering
I don't see this as an option anywhere. I can see the device connected to the router
- Dhcp server is enabled; Yes, it is.
- Dhcp server address range is sufficiently large. I don't know how to check or change this.


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually, the device shows up in the list and then disappears. BTW, I do have another wireless device successfully attached.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Actually, the device shows up in the list and then disappears."

If the device (wireless adapter) shows up in the router's Dhcp client list then the address range must be sufficient (at least n addresses available for n computers or other devices) and you may be getting a good IP configuration until the device disappears.

Have you ever seen (e.g., with ipconfig) the wireless have a "good" IP--one assigned by the router?

You could have wireless interference (usually from another wireless network or a 2.4Ghz cordless phone) or failing adapter. It might even be more of a problem with your router--you have a v1 and I think that model is up to v7 or v8 by now so I'm assuming that your unit is pretty old.


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

...and I left the troublesome laptop on the table while waiting for a reply and it has reconnected. Why is it that the other laptops are ok and it's just this Dell beast? 

Not sure what this means, "Have you ever seen (e.g., with ipconfig) the wireless have a "good" IP--one assigned by the router?
"
I have a DEC 6.0 phone. The troublesome adapter works fine in the other laptops... 
I agree the router is old.

What would you do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the USB adapter losing power? I had a (Netgear) USB adapter that on my desktop continually cycled through power--connect--no power--power--connect--no power--etc. Worked mostly OK on an old laptop.


----------



## Spudly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm using the PCMCIA adatper from Netgear. That's the troublesome one. I bought the Linksys USB because I thought it might be the adapter (although it worked fine in my other laptops). The Linksys USB did the same thing in the troublesome laptop. 

I'm cycling power now to see how many times I can reboot and have it connect... once it connected after that long period, it been 3 power cycles and in different rooms and it's still connected...


----------

